# Confused about what baby should sleep in



## Clo

My bedroom has been 23 degrees celcius the past few nights and my Lo has been sleeping in a vest, sleepsuit and sheet. He has seemed fine temperature wise with those layers on but he is a really restless sleeper and ends up kicking his sheet off, no matter hpw tightly I tuck it in.

So I bought a 1 tog gro bag for him today. The only problem is that I am a bit confused about the clothing guidelines that came with it. it says for 22 degrees baby should just wear a long sleeved bodysuit and for 24 degrees just a short sleeved body suit. That seems like hardly any clothes for baby to wear (especially as I still sleep under my duvet in that temperature) so I just wondered what others dress their baby in when using a 1 tog gro bag in similar temperatures? 

Xx


----------



## Sazzoire

recently we have had Lucy in just a short sleeve/short leg sleepsuit... and just drapped a blanket over the top... the recommended room temp is 18degrees but it has been alot warmer than that. I worry about her getting too hot... I know if I get too hot at night I can throw the covers off but babies can't.... I'm sure she will cry if she gets too cold...(hasn't happened yet in about 3 weeks)

xx


----------



## jenfen

at 22c my lo is in a short sleeved vest and 1 tog bag. If the temp drops to 20/21c i use a long sleeved vest. Sleeping bags work by reusing body heat. If baby has too many clothes on then this can't happen. It is also more dangerous for a baby to be too warm than too cool, plus you can always check now and again to make sure lo feels the right temp. Jx


----------



## blondey

Our baby monitor says it's 26 degrees in LO's room, although I'm sure it's saying it's warmer than it is. 

LO sleeps in a 1tog sleeping bag and a long sleeved sleep suit, no vest. She seems to be sleeping fine


----------



## KayBea

My LO has been in a long sleved vest and 1tog sleeping bag.

xx


----------



## Clo

Do u think it would be ok for him to be in a t-shirt and shorts pyjama set? X


----------



## KayBea

yes that would be fine at 23 degrees with 1tog sleeping bag.
xx


----------



## jenfen

should be ok but all babies are different so just feel your lo's neck now and again to make sure. Jx


----------



## moomin momma

blondey said:


> Our baby monitor says it's 26 degrees in LO's room, although I'm sure it's saying it's warmer than it is.

We have the Angelcare monitor and I'm fairly convinced it reads higher than it really is. The free thermometer we got with one of our grobags would suggest it's a couple of degrees cooler! It also doesn't feel as warm as the Angelcare says (to me anyway).

Her room has been around 24 degrees the past couple of weeks. She's been in a 1tog grobag with a long sleeved bodysuit and has felt OK to me when I've felt her neck.


----------



## BabaPu

"That seems like hardly any clothes for baby to wear (especially as I still sleep under my duvet in that temperature)"

I don't have anything constructive to add but the above made me laugh. My OH and I have had numerous discussions about this as a 1 tog sleeping bag is recommended for the LO but I'm still cold under my winter 10 tog duvey - what's that all about! :wacko:


----------



## BabaPu

or even duvet !!


----------



## fidget

LouiseET said:


> "That seems like hardly any clothes for baby to wear (especially as I still sleep under my duvet in that temperature)"
> 
> I don't have anything constructive to add but the above made me laugh. My OH and I have had numerous discussions about this as a 1 tog sleeping bag is recommended for the LO but I'm still cold under my winter 10 tog duvey - what's that all about! :wacko:

haha me and my oh argued about this - his room temp says its 27+ degrees (i swear they are higher there's no friggin way it's that bloody hot) and he's in a vest under a one tog sleeping bag. i tried a sheet but as everybody else says he'll kick them off, most nights he ends up upside down in his cot :dohh: his arms and legs always feel cool but that back of his neck is really warm so i know he's fine. he also tells me off for not putting a vest under t-shirts. if he had his way lo would have fifty layers on regardless of the weather! even though it was hot enough for lucas to be kicking around in just a nappy on my living room floor this afternoon lol


----------



## patch2006uk

This site has a pretty good guide:

https://www.thatcuteage.com/a3-Grobag-Baby-Sleeping-Bags-Information

Our room is 22degrees and LO is in a short sleeve vest and 1tog gro bag. He's absolutely fine! We sleep under a 10tog duvet too, but LO is completely cocooned in his gro bag, keeping all the heat in. If we wrapped ourselves completely in our duvet, we'd melt!!


----------



## RileysMummy

Millies been sleeping in a vest and sleepsuit, she's very hot blooded lol xx


----------



## Ice Cold Cube

Alex is wearing a short sleeve vest and light pj trousers in a 1 tog bag tonight. His BT250 thermometer is reading at 24 degrees, but I know it always says his room is a few degress warmer than it actually is. Until tonight he was wearing just a vest in his 1 tog bag, and sleeping fine, but the temp seems to have dipped a bit here tonight and I think it's going to be more chilly in the early hours, hence the addition of pj bottoms.

Laura x


----------



## Dizzymum

Jessica is still in a sleepsuit and 2.5 tog sleeping bag. The nights have been chilly here, and she gets cold otherwise. One night last week though, she had just a sleepsuit, and no sleepsuit/blanket at all as it was really sticky.

I just go with my instincts. She gets cold very easily, but all babies are different x


----------



## lynys

My LO is always really warm. She takes after her daddy. I have her lately in a onesie (short arms and legs) and a receiving blanket on top of her. She kicks off the blanket only when she is in the process of waking, so she remains uncovered for maybe five minutes. I am always freezing so I use my comforter on my bed. 

I check on Charley a few times in the night and she is always so hot. OH complains when he holds her cause he breaks a sweat everytime and I told him it is cause they are both so friggin warm.


----------



## littleblonde

24 here. And my dd sleeps under a 1 tog bag and long sleve vest


----------

